# The Lost is Found



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

So I'm working on my AF postwar 301 and have it running smoothly off the body. Put the engine shell back on and started to install the running gear. In doing so I dropped a linkage screw which I thought went into the shell. After everything was replaced I hooked it up to my test track and then the problems began. I would move about a 1//4 turn on the armature and then seize up. Thought it was the linkage so removed those...same problem. Ended up tearing things apart...and lo and behold...there was the linkage screw wedged between the screw drive and the frame. Problem solved. :smilie_daumenpos:

Still learning....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I said it before and I'll likely say it again....but I love a happy ending.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I was testing a Lionel 2026 once and lost the center linkage nut. 1/4 drive it was lost for months on my table. I used a substitute and the original did show up later. I did look and even used a magnet around the track. Those darn three rails will hide anything.

I have been working on a lot of S scale stuff so expect to see some posting later. Smoke units, saw mill, and the 88 Frontier to name a few.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The original will never show up until you have replaced it with another.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> The original will never show up until you have replaced it with another.



Yes that is my luck.

But I still try to think positive and tell myself now I have a spare.
The problem is that most of the time I never need that spare.
But I still try to think positive and tell myself it will look impressive in my parts box. 

You have to think positive. :smokin:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

When you think positive do you face a mirror? :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What and stand the chance of 7 years bad luck?


----------

